# Jukka-Pekka Saraste



## World Violist

This conductor is a bit of an anomaly to my mind... he's a really fine conductor (he was in the same conducting class as Osmo Vanska and Esa-Pekka Salonen), but he seems today to be more of a cult figure than anything else. Most of his recordings seem to be either out of print or rereleased at budget price, and I seem to remember several reviews being somewhat patronizing in tone (come on, guys, he's the same age as Vanska--and you have no problem talking about him as a fully mature conductor). His Sibelius cycle on RCA with the Finnish Radio Symphony is spectacular, for one thing.


----------



## anshuman

World Violist said:


> This conductor is a bit of an anomaly to my mind... he's a really fine conductor (he was in the same conducting class as Osmo Vanska and Esa-Pekka Salonen), but he seems today to be more of a cult figure than anything else. Most of his recordings seem to be either out of print or rereleased at budget price, and I seem to remember several reviews being somewhat patronizing in tone (come on, guys, he's the same age as Vanska--and you have no problem talking about him as a fully mature conductor). His Sibelius cycle on RCA with the Finnish Radio Symphony is spectacular, for one thing.


You are right. He is definitely underrated. I have heard Sibelius's Lemmenkeinen Suite by him and it sounds better than ormandy's or jarvi's. Perhaps he has not conducted the more glamorous orchestras like Salonen or Vanska. Any opinions?


----------

